# Puppy eating my stuff!!



## Zarina (Nov 21, 2011)

Has anyone ever had issues where their dog ate their personal belongings?

When I got my puppy last summer, she loved socks. Sometimes she would rip them off of our feet. We taught her that it's not ok, and rewarded her when she would stop and she stopped doing it....

In the past few days, she has been on a mission to destroy everything. She's been eating shoes, and jumping onto the couch to eat any clothes left behind: socks, belts,... you name it, she chews through it.

She hasn't destroyed any furniture... yet.

What can I DO!? She's about a year old.


----------



## Zarina (Nov 21, 2011)

FYI: we normally hide everything from her, and don't leave personal items around. That is why she has not been destroying them. It's just lately that whenever we forget something behind, she'll chew through it. Will I have to keep hiding things forever?


----------



## pinkpixie1588 (Oct 12, 2009)

Do you have an X-Pen? Lots of people swear by them. When you can't keep a close eye on her, you can put her in there with plenty of room for toys, food, water, potty pad, bed, etc. It becomes their little safe haven and then you don't have to worry about her getting into trouble when you can't constantly monitor her. 

Also, maybe consider getting her some chew toys that she will enjoy more than your belongings. Leila loves Himalayan Chews and Bully Sticks. Others have had luck with Antlerz. I figure if I were a dog, a flavored chew would probably be more exciting than a sock. But, left with no other options, I might just go for the sock


----------



## Zarina (Nov 21, 2011)

I do have an X-pen. I used it when she was younger, but since she's older and I started to trust her more, I give her free rein over my apartment. Big mistake!

Thanks for suggesting those chew toys, I'll look into them!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Mine always have a bully to chew on. Laurel is notorious for chewing on things like shoes and laces . All things are put up, but she has torn up a few pairs of flip flops when she was younger. She loves the rush seats on my kitchen chairs! I had to cover them up. She is two and would still chew like a puppy if I didn't have something for her to chew on!


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

When I am not home my 3 are in their kennels. I just spent an hour looking for a lid, i finally found it, had i really dropped it someone would have found it and could have chewed it up or worse. The kennel is always a happy place, they always get a treat. My Edgar has seizures so for him it is a very safe place when we are not home, Emmet finds EVERYTHING, and Mercedes is still very much a puppy. I would go back to using your x-pen for your pups safety and to protect your things. If we are gone for a long time I baby gate mine in a hallway with toys, beds and water. So you could use a baby gate.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Zarina said:


> I do have an X-pen. I used it when she was younger, but since she's older and I started to trust her more, I give her free rein over my apartment. Big mistake!
> 
> Thanks for suggesting those chew toys, I'll look into them!


Back to puppy 101. I would get out the X-pen again and leave plenty of toys in it and things to keep her busy. One year old is still very much a puppy and she has to earn freedom by not destroying your things. Sounds like it's safest for her to stay in the pen. You wouldn't want her getting into anything that could make her sick. Tyler is allowed run of the house but he never touches anything, except a possible tissue and I just don't leave those around. Everything else is untouched.


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

She is probably still to young and puppyish to have free reign. I'd keep her in a pen or crate when you can't watch her, for her safety and your stuff's safety! I know every time I turn around Steve has something in his mouth he's not supposed to and he just turned one.


----------

